# guys need your advice on Skullcandy TITAN S2TTDY-016 Chrome



## yashxxx (Dec 16, 2013)

Guys i am getting 20 days old Skullcandy TITAN S2TTDY-016 Chrome/Black w/Mic 1 Headphone - Buy Online @ Rs.2500/- | Snapdeal at 1.5k(snapdeal price 2.5k) from one of my friend.
I heard music with that and its good.
So,guys tell me should i get this or is thr any other better earphone within 2k.i need something boomy.
Thanks and do advice on earphone mentioned above.


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 17, 2013)

Its good, try it first, if you like it then its good deal


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 17, 2013)

If you love muddy slow out of control boom boom bass over everything else then yes they are good for you.


----------



## yashxxx (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks guys for your advice.
Do i have any other options around 2k?
As i said i like bass.


----------



## Knight2A4 (Dec 18, 2013)

Go Sound Magic PL11 for boomy bass ...... better extension denon ah c260 headphones or Philips SHE9700 Headphone


----------



## yashxxx (Dec 18, 2013)

Hey hakimtai are they same
SoundMagic PL11 - Buy Online @ Rs.849/- | Snapdeal
SoundMAGIC PL11 Headphone - SoundMAGIC: Flipkart.com
And is pl11 is better than skulcandy chrome?


----------



## Knight2A4 (Dec 18, 2013)

Both are same !! What are you going to use it with ........ seriously flipkart is loosing it these days Rs. 1400


----------



## yashxxx (Dec 18, 2013)

I have bought lg g2 and the stock earphone sucks.so,i need a earphone for listening music and as i have said i like earphns. With heavy bass+clarity.


----------



## Knight2A4 (Dec 19, 2013)

yashxxx said:


> I have bought lg g2 and the stock earphone sucks.so,i need a earphone for listening music and as i have said i like earphns. With heavy bass+clarity.



stock earphone are meant to provide basic hands free functionality only not meant for music. If you travel with a bag or where you can carry larger headphone then i would suggest Denon AH D310R Headphone this is better option IMO since LG G2 can out produce decent clean audio at average loudness It can easy drive these portable headphone providing better over all experience than any IEM in your budget range with you need. If not then go for Philips SHE 9700 or Denon AH C260 earphone both do not do bass over & maintain a certain about of clarity with good about of bass.


----------



## yashxxx (Dec 19, 2013)

Should i drop the idea of getting the skulcandy chrome?
And go with others as you have suggested?
Because i have to give reply whthr i am buying or not to that person who is offering me skulcandy at 1.5k.
Do reply hakim.


----------



## Knight2A4 (Dec 19, 2013)

yashxxx said:


> Should i drop the idea of getting the skulcandy chrome?
> And go with others as you have suggested?
> Because i have to give reply whthr i am buying or not to that person who is offering me skulcandy at 1.5k.
> Do reply hakim.



here i did come across this along time along the picture  of  Skullcandy TITAN S2TTDY-016 Chrome reminded me of these both are same with only mic difference skullcandy Titans read the review. Philips Panasonic sony Denon creative jbl cowon are the most recommended brands under 2k margin. I recommended Denon AH-D310 Headphones or IEM for better sound stage the link of Denon AH-D310R Headphones is from reliance digital you may have to mail or call them to get that at that low price it includes mic. also but for the plain vesion there is the link Denon AH-D310 Headphones without mic. If you feel more or IEM the go for Philips SHE 9700 or Denon AH C260 earphone


----------



## yashxxx (Dec 19, 2013)

Ok so now i have two options denon c260 and soundmagic pl11.
Could you please give me a short review of both the earphns(based on bass and clarity)


----------



## Knight2A4 (Dec 19, 2013)

Uncontrolled tremendous bass shadowing over vocal & clarity sound magic pl11 ..... Better Controlled bass which extends deep with relatively clear vocals denon c260


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 19, 2013)

Hakimtai said:


> Uncontrolled tremendous bass shadowing over vocal & clarity sound magic pl11 ..... Better Controlled bass which extends deep with relatively clear vocals denon c260



Hey, could you provide a reliable link to purchase the denons???


----------



## Knight2A4 (Dec 19, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Hey, could you provide a reliable link to purchase the denons???



I knew this question will come eventually soo. I investigated it already 

Denon AH-C260 Acoustic Luxury In Ear Headphone


----------



## yashxxx (Dec 19, 2013)

How about this DENON HEADPHONE AH-C260 AHC260BKEM


----------



## Knight2A4 (Dec 19, 2013)

yashxxx said:


> How about this DENON HEADPHONE AH-C260 AHC260BKEM



that good price for the mic version if the site is reliable.


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 19, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> If you love muddy slow out of control boom boom bass over everything else then yes they are good for you.



This is what a lot of people seem to say about the Skullcandys. If I were you I'd stay away. They are also known to have rather lousy build quality, second, perhaps, only to the tekfusion twinwoofers.

I havent heard the Denons, so wont comment on them, but if you are after good bass, then the SOundmagic E10 are hard to beat at this pricepoint. Well build, a non tangly cable and a slightly bassy signature. Cant go wrong at 2k.

SoundMAGIC E10 with Noise Isolating Headphone - SoundMAGIC: Flipkart.com

Checked the amazon rating for the denon and the E10, the E10 seems clearly superior.


----------



## Knight2A4 (Dec 19, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Checked the amazon rating for the denon and the E10, the E10 seems clearly superior.



Checking e-commerce sites for product review is not a sensible move in understanding what one requires & what the guy who wrote the review meant.  

What op asked is a bass heavy IEM not a V-shaped sound signature IEM ........


----------



## yashxxx (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks pranav for your advice.how is the bass quality of e10?

Yeah hakim thats what i am also asking about the bass of e10.are those better than the denon one?


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hakimtai said:


> Checking e-commerce sites for product review is not a sensible move in understanding what one requires & what the guy who wrote the review meant.
> 
> What op asked is a bass heavy IEM not a V-shaped sound signature IEM ........



Amazon ratings are far more accurate than say, Flipkart ratings. And I personally own the E10, so I know how good they are. Their only weakness is the slightly loose/fluffy bass, but then I didnt find its bass loose until I compared them to say, a Grado SR60i or the Signature acoustics C-12 (2.7k). In fact the E10s hold very well even against the Sony MDR-XB90EX (4k) - and thats decidedly a bass heavy IEM. 

I wouldnt call the E10 bass light by any stretch. Moreover the E10 responds nicely to equalizer settings.

And since OP wants a bassy IEM I dont see why the E10 is not a good choice amongst IEMs.

Regarding the bass quality of the E10, I can only compare it to the ones I own. Disregarding price and form factor - 
Grado SR60i > C-12 > XB90EX > E10 > PL50

overall sound (with no equalizer tinkering)
Grado SR60i > PL50 > C-12 >  E10 > XB90EX 

VFM
E10 > Grado SR60i > PL50 = C-12 > XB90EX

Also, how do you like your bass - powerful but controlled or just all out bass volume ?

A sample song link on youtube would be helpful...


----------



## High-Fidelity (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm wondering that no knows has recommended him VSonic GR02 Bass Edition till now.


----------



## Knight2A4 (Dec 20, 2013)

Let me try to explain what i meant. I will break down my explanation  



> Amazon ratings are far more accurate than say, Flipkart ratings.



the reason why i said Checking e-commerce sites for product review is not a sensible move in understanding what one requires & what the guy who wrote the review meant is b/c for e-commerce sites its not about being more accurate it about selling there product. For example favorite sonic signature is warm & smooth when i go to sites like amazon or flipkart they would not help me in identifying the best IEM with my preferred sound signature but will let me to what ever IEM sells best on there site. It could be with any sound signature. for example Sound magic PL 30 has a neutral signature but when you check reviews on e-commerce about Sound magic PL 30 they say that it has good bass but on head-fi is where you will understand what it truly means in Pl 30 the extension of the bass is good but there is no bass enhancement so when there is bass line in the song it will get extended only to the point where it is required by the song and for that the song needs to be composed cleverly which is not the case with majority of them. So some type of bass enhancement is required but seeing the rating on the e-commerce if i brought it i am destined to get disappointed. and so is also wrong to compare IEM of different sound signature. Sound Signature is obtained by physically tuning it is constructed in that manner to deliver the sonic signature. When you compare *Grado SR60i > C-12 > XB90EX > E10 > PL50 * you are comparing IEM with different built to produce different sound signature on the bases of bass which is different for different IEM. Pl-50 Natural IEM there is no enhancement there. E10 v-shaped sound signature. Xb90Ex Bass head IEM. C-12 Warm & smooth with mid-bass enhancement & Grado SR60i can not conspired to IEM case its a headphone its always going to have advantage over IEM b/c of the driver size & construction this is the same reason why i had formerly advices op's for  Denon AH D310R Headphone if he is comfortable with it. Two IEM can be compared when both have the same sonic signature for ex Philips she 3590 to sound magic E10 both have same v shaped signature. Finally *how do you like your bass - powerful but controlled or just all out bass volume ?* I listen to a wide range of music from hip hop to indian classic to inde -rock to narcotic music to Bollywood songs & used different IEM for different propose Philips SHE 3590 - v shaped when i feel energetic, Sony xb30ex when listen to dub step or trance. Cowon EM1 Warm and smooth with enhanced mid bass for rock or Bollywood for long listening time. & when i just want to listen with random songs Panasonic RP-HJE120E-K.


----------



## josin (Dec 20, 2013)

Hakimtai said:


> Let me try to explain what i meant. I will break down my explanation
> 
> 
> 
> the reason why i said Checking e-commerce sites for product review is not a sensible move in understanding what one requires & what the guy who wrote the review meant is b/c for e-commerce sites its not about being more accurate it about selling there product. For example favorite sonic signature is warm & smooth when i go to sites like amazon or flipkart they would not help me in identifying the best IEM with my preferred sound signature but will let me to what ever IEM sells best on there site. It could be with any sound signature. for example Sound magic PL 30 has a neutral signature but when you check reviews on e-commerce about Sound magic PL 30 they say that it has good bass but on head-fi is where you will understand what it truly means in Pl 30 the extension of the bass is good but there is no bass enhancement so when there is bass line in the song it will get extended only to the point where it is required by the song and for that the song needs to be composed cleverly which is not the case with majority of them. So some type of bass enhancement is required but seeing the rating on the e-commerce if i brought it i am destined to get disappointed. and so is also wrong to compare IEM of different sound signature. Sound Signature is obtained by physically tuning it is constructed in that manner to deliver the sonic signature. When you compare *Grado SR60i > C-12 > XB90EX > E10 > PL50 * you are comparing IEM with different built to produce different sound signature on the bases of bass which is different for different IEM. Pl-50 Natural IEM there is no enhancement there. E10 v-shaped sound signature. Xb90Ex Bass head IEM. C-12 Warm & smooth with mid-bass enhancement & Grado SR60i can not conspired to IEM case its a headphone its always going to have advantage over IEM b/c of the driver size & construction this is the same reason why i had formerly advices op's for  Denon AH D310R Headphone if he is comfortable with it. Two IEM can be compared when both have the same sonic signature for ex Philips she 3590 to sound magic E10 both have same v shaped signature. Finally *how do you like your bass - powerful but controlled or just all out bass volume ?* I listen to a wide range of music from hip hop to indian classic to inde -rock to narcotic music to Bollywood songs & used different IEM for different propose Philips SHE 3590 - v shaped when i feel energetic, Sony xb30ex when listen to dub step or trance. Cowon EM1 Warm and smooth with enhanced mid bass for rock or Bollywood for long listening time. & when i just want to listen with random songs Panasonic RP-HJE120E-K.



+1 well said.
*@pranav0091*. Years back I used to buy iem/headphones in accordance with the reviews made my previous purchasers from amazone like sites.But time and money taught me a lot ( and special thanks to Head-fi too). It not that bad to read reviews in amazone or flipkart, But do keep in mind that  most of users/buyers of Headphone in those sites are causal/non audiophile class users (there are exceptions), and they may not be using high quality recording and source to properly evaluate a headphone/iem in its proper sense. So do visit proper head gear reviewing sites, ask for their opinions, if possible audition the headphone and then plunge yourself.


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 20, 2013)

^ I agree with your comments. Even I looked out for flat out comparisons from well known site for the E10 and the Denon - couldnt find any. Thats why I went a looked at the Amazon reviews (btw, I also read the reviews to weed out the worthless ones, not just look at the final score). That being said, it is very unlikely that the opinion of the majority is bogus - the E10 is a full star better than the Denon, according to the final star ratings. Surely, there must be something good about the E10.

OP here doesnt say much about the particulars of the music he intends to listen and that pushes me to recommend the E10 since even if you take out the bass, its such a likeable IEM (In fact I'd call the bass as its weakpoint - and even at its weak point its still better than most others at that price range) The best part is how responsive it is to equalizer settings - OP can tweak it if he doesnt like them all that much at stock settings. Further, the E10s open, airy sound is so refreshing even if you are on a non-bassy track. The same cannot be said of many bassy IEMs (for example the XB90EX sounds like a fish out of water if you give it some vocals to play) and I dont know how the Denon is in this regard. 

Now the more important question, one that I genuinely have - what makes the Denons better than the E10 for OP's needs?

Also, OP, look at the VSonic GR02 Bass Edition as mentoned by High-Fidelity. They are also very good IEMs going by popular opinion - possibly even better than the E10 since you appear to be more inclined towards bass.

Infact there is some more reason to recommend the E10 - fit and build. Once the wire loses its initial molded-shape, its so very non tangly and strong.


----------



## yashxxx (Dec 20, 2013)

I mostly hear dubstep,trance,techno,house,electro and bolly songs(download it from djmaja).
So,now i have many options as you guys have suggested and am damn confused.
Now i have told you what kind of music i like so please guys choose best 1 for me
1-denon ah c-260
2-e10
3-vsonic gr02
4-sony xb30ex


----------



## Knight2A4 (Dec 20, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> ^ I agree with your comments. Even I looked out for flat out comparisons from well known site for the E10 and the Denon - couldnt find any. Thats why I went a looked at the Amazon reviews (btw, I also read the reviews to weed out the worthless ones, not just look at the final score). That being said, it is very unlikely that the opinion of the majority is bogus - the E10 is a full star better than the Denon, according to the final star ratings. Surely, there must be something good about the E10.



Well it seem you read some reviews on Amazon that helped you to place E-10 better than denon Please shear those review links so that we can get enlighten too..

But to be transparent i will shear why i recommend denon ah c260. You see op's has listened to the Skullcandy TITAN that was offered by his friend for 1.5k & said that i liked the boomy bass that the skullcandy produces & asked weather the asking price was worth the 1.5k investment. To which i initially replied.With three iem’s Sound Magic PL11, denon ah c260 or Philips SHE9700 at the same time asked him about the source he is going to use. His reply came as LG G2 & he included that he wanted an IEM with bassy nature with clarity for 2k the reason why I shifted my weight to denon was b/c its  better in doing base & providing good about of clarity both at the same time while it costing under 2k. Sound magic Pl 11 was also another contender for what ops required but with the source LG G2 It might end up with a hissing sound. & eating up more power and draining the source.  

Audio quality report of LG G2
score down to Audio output perfectly clean, but not very loud. the reason why its not loud or more technically can not produce more voltage to drive IEM better. Sound magic Pl 11 has
impedance of 12 ohms with a Sensitivity of 103dB the result will be hissing sound in the back ground of the music. Here i have already posted about it & amazingly that also to the same topic.



Hakimtai said:


> Am sorry if things got a little to far or jargons ..... reading product reviews on E-commerce sites is not the most wise way to decide the performance of a product. Since a long time i have been using mobile phones as source for listen music. Following is what i have saturated from online research.
> 
> When coupling a low impedance I.E.M with relatively high Sensitivity to a week source. In this case SM PL11 with impedance of 12 ohms with a Sensitivity of 103dB to nexus 4 in comparison to RP-HJE-120 with impedance of 16 ohms with a Sensitivity of 96dB would result in hissing usually occurs on most players and will pull more current from a device. It will also generally be less easy to control. That’s is why I said It would be like when a dam brakes the water rush’s out without any control. Volume will get accelerated too fast without focusing on audio signature of the IEM. High impedance will require more voltage so you need to turn the volume up higher but it will not be pulling more energy from the player. Best would be high impedance and high effeciency.
> 
> ...



But there is more which helped me to decide. Please read this review of Denon AH-C260 vs Skullcandy Buds. this is what op's wanted initially Skull candy with better build & Good amount of bass with more clarity. 



pranav0091 said:


> E10 since even if you take out the bass, its such a likeable IEM (In fact I'd call the bass as its weakpoint - and even at its weak point its still better than most others at that price range) The best part is how responsive it is to equalizer settings - OP can tweak it if he doesnt like them all that much at stock settings. Further, the E10s open, airy sound is so refreshing even if you are on a non-bassy track. The same cannot be said of many bassy IEMs (for example the XB90EX sounds like a fish out of water if you give it some vocals to play) and I dont know how the Denon is in this regard.


 h
As for Eqing goes I myself have done Eqing for Philips SHE 3590 the result is how ever different from that of a neutral IEM. Equiliers should only be used to smooth out the haziness of certain frequencies for example jvc fx 101 is a bass heads IEM in that manner the treble gets hazz in some songs lower it from equalizer will help to better listen to the bass that the IEM can produce. but trying to Equalize the Sound Signature of the IEM is totally different thing. Let me try to explain this also.

Equalizing would be to either increase or decrease a set of frequencies in an equalizer to enhance a particular frequency set lets take bass. if i increase lower frequencies what happens is that the iem which already has bass enhancement increases the bass to much resulting in an uncontrolled and un-calculated bass frequency that over laps over others rendering all other frequencies unclear you loss clarity that way. When decreasing lets take bass frequencies again it will limit to the extend the bass can travel deep down which again hampers the sonic  signature of the iem. There is a reason why there are soo many iem's or one just needed an equalizer like power amp and an iem for all could had been obtained that way.



yashxxx said:


> I mostly hear dubstep,trance,techno,house,electro and bolly songs(download it from djmaja).
> So,now i have many options as you guys have suggested and am damn confused.
> Now i have told you what kind of music i like so please guys choose best 1 for me
> 1-denon ah c-260
> ...



I did suspected dubstep when you said you like bass by anyway below is a reference treads for built quality of sound magic

SoundMagic E10 gone kaput AGAIN..!!! :O


----------



## yashxxx (Dec 20, 2013)

Hakim i think you use sony xb30ex(guessed from ur sig).
Could you please tell me about this?
And how r they in comp. to denon ones.
Cuz now i am going to eliminate them 1by1.


----------



## Knight2A4 (Dec 20, 2013)

if you did not listen to Bollywood music then i would had said go for sony xb30ex since its better for the rest of what you listen too


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 20, 2013)

Well, thats a pretty exhaustive explanation. Thanks 

I'll have a couple of caveats though. The E10s are built really well - there is no two ways about it. I honestly think that you have to really be harsh on them for them to give up - something that another guy in the thread agrees with. I have two pairs, one of which has taken very nasty tugs from the seat-armrests a number of times (getting pulled out of my ears, getting pulled out of my phones and everything in between) and they are still as good as new - but that maybe because of a certain superglue mod I use on every IEM I buy.


Incidentally I read that exact same review, but IMHO the skullcandy's rubbish (yes I am biased - I listened to some yellow skullcandy ONCE and I was not going to listen to another again I dont know the name of that thing, was some 1.5k IIRC - my E10 was a world apart from that abomination) Now, if you are comparing the Denon against a skullcandy, I really dont know how much credit I should give the Denons for coming out on top - thats why I ended up at Amazon



> Highs: the highs on the skullcandy sound very distant and recessed, the denon's highs are slightly more forward and sound more detailed.
> 
> Mids: the skullcandy mids are fairly good but recessed and the skullcandy's can be sillibant at times, the denon's are recessed to but not as badly and they have very smooth mids.



If the Denons are only a bit better than the Skullcandy, then I have genuine doubts regarding how good they really are. And reviews like this dont inspire much confidence in me about the Denons, to be not skeptical of them.

On the other hand the E10 is a universal   favourite. 



OP has heard ONLY a skullcandy and thinks its great, doesnt automatically mean that its going to stay great after he hears something better. Thats all I was trying to say.


----------



## Knight2A4 (Dec 20, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Well, thats a pretty exhaustive explanation. Thanks
> 
> I'll have a couple of caveats though. The E10s are built really well - there is no two ways about it. I honestly think that you have to really be harsh on them for them to give up - something that another guy in the thread agrees with. I have two pairs, one of which has taken very nasty tugs from the seat-armrests a number of times (getting pulled out of my ears, getting pulled out of my phones and everything in between) and they are still as good as new - but that maybe because of a certain superglue mod I use on every IEM I buy.
> 
> ...



You should not judge a book by its cover is what they say then built quality of iem not an exception its not what it looks from out side the material used inside also matters.

i went though all of the review from head-fi that you posted but i did not find even one trying to listen dumbstep trance, techno, house, electro to write the review. what i did found was what they used was Pop, Rock, Soft Rock, Bollywood and some instrumental by reviewer *akshayshah12*. I also use Philips SHE 3590 to listen Pop, Rock, Soft Rock dums & guitar sound best but that's for this particular gene of music. rest of the reviewer did mentioned that E10 have bulit quality issues  Reviewer *DylanJohn * : Conclusion:
Although the sound is very good for such cheap headphones, they really lack durability. The casing came of three times and I decided to buy some other pair (sennheiser CX250)

 Reviewer *Ch1Kn * : Conclusion:

i wouldent really recommend these, however maybe i just had a bad pair. The problem was that the cable is awful always tangles and eventually became the demise of my pair. It isn't the worst idea to try these i mean the sound quality is quite amazing for what you paying for. but overal i'd say it's not worth it.


Reviewer *shotgunshane * : Conclusion:

music used classic rock, metal, pop and country

Cons: stiff cable

Reviewer *jgbreezer* : Conclusion:

Cons: unsure on build quality, not as much detail as some others in <£30 price range

*This is what op's wanted initially Skull candy with better build & Good amount of bass with more clarity.*

i think you missed this part from the review i had posted review of Denon AH-C260 vs Skullcandy Buds

T*hey are both bass heavy IEM's with the skullcandy having more controlled bass but in less quantity, the denon's have plenty of bass with very nice extension. In my opinion the denon's are better because they sound clearer, are more comfortable and suit most genres fine. The skullcandy sounds very veiled.
*
Finally you comparing to different gene of earphones on bass Sound magic E10 has a v-shaped sound signature where as Denon has a warm & smooth with mid bass enhanced sound signature. when you compare IEM you are no just comparing bass mids & treble are also there.


----------



## yashxxx (Dec 20, 2013)

Guys its not about e10 vs denon.
Its about getting the right iem which should be bassy.
Help me in getting the right earphones.


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 20, 2013)

Most people go wow on hearing the skullcandy's but thats until they hear something better.

The E10 has had a facelift in terms of build I read, and not one reviewer has any complaints of note on the SQ. Also, isnt v shape preferred for bassheads ? 

When you compare a product with another of dubios merit and call it better, I have to question as to how good is it compared to something else, a known quality product. That was all I was saying.

I am far from convinced, because all the denon has going for it is ONE review of any note and that guy compares it only to a skullcandy of similar price. Thats a very weak argument. If you yourself had heard the E10 and the C260, then I'd have been more convinced.

In any case we have given OP choices, the call is his to make 
I'll stick for the E10.



yashxxx said:


> Guys its not about e10 vs denon.
> Its about getting the right iem which should be bassy.
> Help me in getting the right earphones.



Sorry. 

My votes for your needs would be the GR02 Bass edition/ E10.


----------



## Knight2A4 (Dec 20, 2013)

yashxxx said:


> I have bought lg g2 and the stock earphone sucks.so,i need a earphone for listening music and as i have said i like earphns. *With heavy bass+clarity*.



My suggestion for Denon was based to the fact that op's have heard skull candy then an IEM with more bass with good amount of extension & better clarity would be much better ..... 

The E10 has had a facelift in terms of build I read, and not one reviewer has any complaints of note on the SQ. *Also, isnt v shape preferred for bassheads ? * seriously  
*I am far from convinced, because all the denon has going for it is ONE review of any note and that guy compares it only to a skullcandy of similar price. Thats a very weak argument. If you yourself had heard the E10 and the C260, then I'd have been more convinced.*

Arguments are week when one does not know technical issues I have my points clear.

@yashxxx you should get your hands on a philips she 3590 which as a v-shaped sound signature that will help to decide better


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 21, 2013)

Sound is more than just specifications. Much more than that. 

I am not saying the intricacies dont matter, but it seemd rather absurd to go by just technical numbers instead of reviews of a device. 

OP has heard only a skullcandy, of course its going to sound better than the stock earphones he had. 
That was my last post. My work here is done 
*flies away*


----------



## yashxxx (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks pranav for your suggestion but i want to ask you that e10 is really that bassy which i am searching for?
Do reply.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 21, 2013)

Great discussion there and very enriching,honestly.

Now, having owned two (Denon & E10 ) and heard the Skull Candy,I can pretty positively say that the SkullCandy is not at all a competition here. Comparing the Denon and E10 is not easy as both have loose ends but at their perspective price points its almost nitpicking or criminal to even point them out here.Theres one thing that both of the IEM agrees upon that they are fun to listen to and not analytical but more musical and dynamic.Now having said that if OP wants a bit more proper bass not at the cost of midrange though and fun go for the Denons,a lil less bass but a wee bit more insight in upper midrange go for the E10.The new E10 has better cables as the old ones were a nightmare,resulting in an improvement in the over all sound and bass weight. 

Denon - Rs 1350-1499
Soundmagic - Rs 2100- 2750

Price to performance at current prices the Denon batters the Soundmagic.

When I bought the Denon it was pricex at over Rs 1900 and the E10 was for Rs 1800 around.But now the price difference makes the choice very easy for the buyer. I ordered one more Denon at ProFx for 1499,at HiFi mart you can buy one for Rs 1350.


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 21, 2013)

Ah,well that's good to know that somebody has heard them both. 

@OP: now its your call. I'll leave it to you to decide based on all the talk and Incinerator's last comment directly comparing the two.

As for your question, yes the E10 is very bassy, second only to the xb90ex in my collection, in terms of volume and that too only by a little. 

Good to know the Denons are good, might pick one up myself. And also good to know that skullcandy hasn't changed - it makes comparisons so much easier (that was all my doubts were about - how good is an iem which is only better than a skullcandy )


----------



## yashxxx (Dec 21, 2013)

1499 at profx??Could you please provide me the link.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 21, 2013)

Profx - Advanced Audio Solutions

Profx - Advanced Audio Solutions
Profx - Advanced Audio Solutions


----------



## yashxxx (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks for the link.
Now what is this c260 and c260r?


----------



## Knight2A4 (Dec 21, 2013)

*LOL what happened to this line *


pranav0091 said:


> That was my last post. My work here is done  *flies away*


*
You flew back seeing some farvoable wind from Incinerator. but do not stretch your wings & let me clear the Fog.
*
My recommendation was base on the fact that op's has listen to skull candy and Denon which has a more quanity of bass with better extention would be much better for an asking price of 1.5k. Op's had already mensioned that he like to listen to electronic music such as dubstep & bollywood msuic. Denon would work best with both of them. B/c of the sound signature it has. If you listen to dubstep it usually filled with patches low notes & mid range. To comform my theory i went to youtube and listen to Loefah - Root  

[IMGG]*i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y493/hakimtai/Dudstep0_zpsb537004f.jpg[/IMGG]

While keeping my Asus DG audio Centre side by side to see the frequency jump as soon as the vocals ended it became clear that the entire song shifted to one side. The rhyming sub-bass was shouldered by the mid-bass which gave the song the rhyme & excitement that it had there where spike of treble here & there but rarely it changed any thing in this song the mids or vocals where more pormonent here than the high notes. An Ideal IEM would enhance these low notes of the music keeping the treble in check. What E10 would do here is enhance the bass which is already there that it get un-controlled or out of focus & at the same time enhance the treble also which will eat up the mid range or vocals so when there is a drop in the song you would not be able to hear the small things towards the ending or the starting after the drop. The same goes for the vocal dubstep. Denon which as mid bass enhancement would enhance mid bass with little spike in mid range the vocals of Bollywood & vocal deb step would have that spike that E10 would not be able to deliver & laid back treble of Denon would mean long listen session with out fractioning your ear drums.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 21, 2013)

I completely agree with Hakim, a point I absolutely forgot to mention is the overall tonality of the Denon is much much better over the Soundmagic. The Denon is smooth and very rounded with no undue edges and is very good for long listening sessions. The Denon is a kind of an all rounder and does it like a pro without ever making you feel its trying to do something its not supposed to.

With a good source the Denon makes the Bass more palpable and digs in notes which might be missed by the E10 say a cello in a jazz ensemble or trying to make sense of a complex recording like 15 step by Radiohead. The new cable has made things better for the E10 but this nitty gritty are still left to be solved. Its this conversation that made me go and listen to them again though I have moved away from them and listen to better stuff! Still the Denons smoothness is amazing. Good Im still learning!!!


----------



## yashxxx (Dec 21, 2013)

Finally i have decided to get the denon.
Now could you please clear me that what is the diff. Between 260 and 260r.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 21, 2013)

Im actually listening and writing. Take track from Awolnation called Sail ,the Denon has mind numbing  extension and texture and  with that awesome decay which the E10 cant portray,it has the bass (more) but not the finesse and the palpable texture.The E10 despite having the slam and attack dosnt make the track connect to you which the Denon manages since its a lil bit laid back and lets you enjoy that moment before its just flies away.

260 is without the Remote to Control an iphone and 260R is with one. Generally I would avoid something in between for the sake of short path and direct connect.

It dosnt mean the E10 is bad ...its very good too but that price makes it not so good anymore. If you like slam and attack minus the smoothness and roundedness get the E10.


----------



## Knight2A4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Finally with the help of Incinerator another person was saved ............

Now its proper time to say

*That was my last post. My work here is done  

*flies away**


----------



## yashxxx (Dec 21, 2013)

Hey flies come back!
Is profx is good for purchasing(return if i get a damaged one)?

How about this 
*www.zansaar.com/denon-binaural-in-ear-headphones-ah-c260-black-p-PROZCID11


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 21, 2013)

Hakimtai said:


> Finally with the help of Incinerator another person was saved ............
> 
> Now its proper time to say
> 
> ...




You Sir handled it "like a boss"!!!


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 21, 2013)

ProFx is the distributor of Denon in India for the last 20 years or more before the likes of KEI the other Importer.Ofcourse they are reliable.I recently bought a new AHC 260 from them to let my cousin in to the audio scene!

*i953.photobucket.com/albums/ae15/vvvinashhh/IMG_20131210_1823411_zps606009f7.jpg


----------



## yashxxx (Dec 21, 2013)

Should i order it from here
Buy Denon Binaural In-ear Headphones AH-C260 - Black Online India | Zansaar Audio & Video Store


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 21, 2013)

Sorry no idea about that site maybe others can help about that site.


----------



## yashxxx (Dec 21, 2013)

How to buy it from profx?
Its showing only 1 option 'Interested'?


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 21, 2013)

Fill it up they will call you back.Or call them up in Bangalore they will help you out.


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 21, 2013)

Hakimtai said:


> *LOL what happened to this line *
> *
> You flew back seeing some farvoable wind from Incinerator. but do not stretch your wings & let me clear the Fog.
> *
> ...



You make it sound like it was a personal war between the two of us, and we had to prove something to each other. You kept pointing to one rather undemanding review and kept pointing to the specifications to justify the sound. After my mishap buying the XB90EX, I'd not go by any specifications on the matter of sound. If it makes you feel any calmer, I was only questioning the logic of arriving at your conclusion and not your brains. 

I will order a Denon myself now, 1.5k cant hurt much, once I come back after the holidays (If its indeed as smooth as described here, I'd love it. Currently my go-to IEM is a PL50 and while its great, the relative lack of bass volume displeases me a bit). 

Btw, Pro-FX site doesnt seem to have a online ordering page... 

@yashxxx : I'd be skeptical buying from that (Zansar) site, if its a first time. I have never heard of them before snd they dont seem to have COD.


----------



## yashxxx (Dec 21, 2013)

Pranav,is thr any other site for ordering?

This site 
*www.zansaar.com/denon-binaural-in-ear-headphones-ah-c260-black-p-PROZCID11
Have cod option too and price is 1425 only.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 21, 2013)

You are doubting PRO FX??? Its like not trusting your local govt bank.... They have huge showrooms in all major cities and those earphones I bought from their dover lane kolkata showroom. They sell speakers worth 96lacs from focal and Denon headhones for Rs 120,000.


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 21, 2013)

yashxxx said:


> Pranav,is thr any other site for ordering?
> 
> This site
> Buy Denon Binaural In-ear Headphones AH-C260 - Black Online India | Zansaar Audio & Video Store
> Have cod option too and price is 1425 only.



ProFX is trustworthy, I know. I was talking about this site only... I didnt find a COD option, and even if I did, I'd be skeptical. I just filled the form at ProFX to call back. Clumsy, but atleast trusted...


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 21, 2013)

If they have COD then order.You have nothing to loose.


----------



## yashxxx (Dec 21, 2013)

I have filled the form at profx.waiting for the call.


----------



## yashxxx (Dec 22, 2013)

Hey when wil they cal me any idea guys???
Today i was waiting but they dint.


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 22, 2013)

yashxxx said:


> Hey when wil they cal me any idea guys???
> Today i was waiting but they dint.



I got a mail back from ProFx asking me to pass on my number to them (I hadnt earlier) or buy it from zansaar, so it seems you can go ahead and buy from that link you posted previously, afterall...


----------



## yashxxx (Dec 22, 2013)

I have ordered it from zansaar(cod).
Just wanna ask you one thing,what i will do if it stops working(warranty period)?
Becuz thr is no service center in my city.


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 22, 2013)

yashxxx said:


> I have ordered it from zansaar(cod).
> Just wanna ask you one thing,what i will do if it stops working(warranty period)?
> Becuz thr is no service center in my city.



I think you will have to send it back to the service centre then, via post/courier.

But dont worry, its highly unlikely. 6 IEM's over the last 2 years, and plenty of abuse, I am yet to see a failure. 

Treat them well, be a little careful about accidentally tugging them with bus/chair seat-handles and you should be just fine.


If you feel especially DIY-mood, I can point you to a particular strengthening mod I use on all of my IEMs (btw, its very likely that that mod straightaway voids your warranty, so I wouldn't really recommend it to anyone else)


----------



## yashxxx (Dec 22, 2013)

Yeah you are right.
Now i am just waiting for the product delivery.
Will update this thread when i get it.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 23, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> I think you will have to send it back to the service centre then, via post/courier.
> 
> But dont worry, its highly unlikely. 6 IEM's over the last 2 years, and plenty of abuse, I am yet to see a failure.
> 
> ...



Hey, would like to know about this!!!


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 23, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Hey, would like to know about this!!!



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/1...en-iems-review-impressions-2.html#post1996057

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/1...en-iems-review-impressions-2.html#post2000188

Mind you, that WILL most likely VOID your WARRANTY.

Also, dont use too much, if you block the exit completely, you risk making the IEM air-tight (unless it has an air/bass-hole) and that wouldnt be nice on your and your IEM's diaphragm. Not to mention, you may end up with a worser sounding IEM as well. Super glue is very VERY flowy, it takes a very small amount to do this right. DO NOT USE TOO MUCH.


----------



## yashxxx (Dec 23, 2013)

Canceled the order from zansaar as they were taking 10-15 days for the delivery and i ordered it from flipkart at 1299 only and saved time and 126rs lol


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 23, 2013)

yashxxx said:


> Canceled the order from zansaar as they were taking 10-15 days for the delivery and i ordered it from flipkart at 1299 only and saved time and 126rs lol



Link please ?



pranav0091 said:


> Link please ?



Nvm.. got it. Weird that I was not shown this product (only showed the mic version, which was and is out of stock) when i first seached for it.

I hope they dont hike the price by the time I am ready to buy


----------



## yashxxx (Dec 23, 2013)

But i think it will go out of stock soon. so buy Asap.


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 23, 2013)

yashxxx said:


> But i think it will go out of stock soon. so buy Asap.



I'm out of station soon. And they dont have 1 day delivery on this product. So cant buy until next week.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 23, 2013)

For 1299 its an awesome buy.In Flipkart the lowest price is Rs1275.


----------



## yashxxx (Dec 27, 2013)

Finally got it..
Love the bass.. 
So,here my search ends..
Thank you so much pranav and incinerator.
Special thanks to hakimtai bro.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 28, 2013)

yashxxx said:


> View attachment 13082
> Finally got it..
> Love the bass..
> So,here my search ends..
> ...




Do post your impressions and, if possible, a short review!!!


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 28, 2013)

yashxxx said:


> View attachment 13082
> Finally got it..
> Love the bass..
> So,here my search ends..
> ...



Thanks buddy. Enjoy the smooth fatigue free sound.

I bought another pair but Pro Fx sent me the more expensive AH-C260R which is meant for apple stuff and not other gears have to return them!


----------



## yashxxx (Dec 28, 2013)

Short review-
Firstly,they are very comfortable to wear and it looks nice but the wire quality is cheap.
I needed a bassy iem and it has that bass with thump.It has nice extension.It sounds crisp and clear.You can hear every instrument eaisly.
Highs are bit forward and it sounds very detailed.
Mids are smooth.
Soundstage is average(for the price).
Finally,I want to say it is a heavy bass iem and i am loving it.
Note-I use jet audio plus for the music.so,sound may vary for other amps.
(Sorry i dont know how to review  )


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 28, 2013)

To get a palpable soundstage listen to Flac files that have a good recording. Most commercial recordings dont have a believable soundstage hence cant be reproduced effectively.

For good recordings thats available easily are..

 Lagaan, Paheli , Ek mein aur ek Tu,Roja or Yanni , these are easily available ones. For complex bass look at Masive Attack. These are the types of bass that will bring your IEM to its knees!


----------



## Knight2A4 (Dec 28, 2013)

[IMGG]*i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y493/hakimtai/2057319-good_luck__hop_batman_zps1cf735b5.jpg[/IMGG]


----------



## sushovan (Dec 28, 2013)

How is Philips SHE9700's build quality compared to this Denon one?


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 10, 2014)

Mine arrived today. Packaging indicates it was opened already but atleast i got it at 925 :>
BTW I bought from Snapdeal.

Will chime in later with how I find it to be. First thoughts - light as a feather but not a reassuring fit. Bass woollier, and treble lacks shine compared to E10.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Jan 26, 2014)

Awesome Discussion,now im planning to buy one too.most probably next week when im in Bangalore
one more question should i buy online or visit Profx showroom in bangalore Whitefield to try on first.


----------

